# Melb Cbd Good Beers?



## Brewman_ (19/8/11)

I am going to be spending a fair bit of time in Melbourne CBD over the next few weeks / Months. I am from Newcastle, so not that familiar where to go in Melbourne to get a few good beers? I won't have a car - which is good! I will be staying somewhere near Flinders street station.

Any advice would be great?

Fear_n_Loath


----------



## scott_penno (19/8/11)

Biero, Mrs Parmas, BeerDeluxe, Cookie are good places in the CBD to start. Particularly Biero on a Wednesday afternoon/evening with half priced pints.

If you get a bit adventurous you could try Mountain Goat and The Royston in Richmond, The Courthouse and The Metropolitan in North Melbourne, Atticus Finch in Brunswick.

There's probably a heap more places but they're the ones that are first to come to mind.

sap.


----------



## Brewman_ (19/8/11)

Sappas,
Just had a look at these, it's just what I was after. Thanks mate, they look tops!

I reckon Biero on Wednesday is where I will be. Try the others as I get time.

Cheers Fear_n_Loath


----------



## Plastic Man (20/8/11)

stretch the legs and wander up Brunswick St and you hit Little Creatures and the Rainbow Hotel is around the corner, (ex Lambs Go Bar people). Good selection. They just need to get the hand pump going again !!!


----------



## Charst (20/8/11)

most good places already covered, Great northern in carlton is supposed to have good selection, get a tram (think No.48) from flinders out to richmond for Mountain goat, wednesday for tours, friday for drinks only i think.

+1 for the roysten, and atticus finch in brunswick. Bar etiquette in brunswick on sydney road has a decent bottle selection but its dwindling. 
Try Josie bones on smith st collingwood, Beer loving chef from masterchef a couple seasons ago's place. 

You could start at Little creatures dining hall on brunswick street fitzroy, then have a pot or 2 at the rainbow, hit the napier (limited beer but good pub) in the back streets between brunswick and smith, then hit Josie bones. then stagger back to CBD.


----------



## Wolfman (20/8/11)

Charst said:


> most good places already covered, Great northern in carlton is supposed to have good selection, get a tram (think No.48) from flinders out to richmond for Mountain goat, wednesday for tours, friday for drinks only i think.
> 
> +1 for the roysten, and atticus finch in brunswick. Bar etiquette in brunswick on sydney road has a decent bottle selection but its dwindling.
> Try Josie bones on smith st collingwood, Beer loving chef from masterchef a couple seasons ago's place.
> ...



Sounds like a pub crawl........................I'm IN!


----------



## Brewman_ (24/8/11)

Thanks for all the good ideas.

As I said I am going to be vising Melbourne a fair bit over the next few months, so I plan to hit all of these if I can. I just got back from 3 nights in Melbourne and forgot to take this with me, and was with one or two non beer lovers, so did not get to these places yet.

However, I did find the Sherlock Holmes, I think on Collins St? Not bad at all, plenty of English ales, Newcastle Brown was good, Green King IPA OK, not what I expected, so only had one, Hobgoblin was very nice and a little bit of a challenge for some of the people I was travelling with, Guiness was also good. There were quite a few others as well. 

Did someone say Pub Crawl?

Fear_n_Loath
Edit spelling


----------



## bignath (24/8/11)

Very timely appearance of this thread.

I will be in Melbourne late September for Motley Crue gig @ Rod Laver and at last weeks band rehearsal (im a musican and music tutor) we were all talking about what pubs we'd like to go to while we are there.

Will be staying in Brunswick St if the singer in my band can organise it. Nice to hear about some of these places.

I've been to Melbourne several times, but usually stay at inlaws in Reservoir and for a whole miriad of reasons rarely get into Melbourne city to have a look around. 

Now i've got some good ideas on what we can do on our band's 'road trip'....

cheers,

Nath


----------



## Thirsty Boy (25/8/11)

You out of towners should make a date for a night at Goat - then a few of us local types might come along and have a beer too.

Beers at Goat - dinner at the Royston across the road. Possibly the most craft beer dense little section of street in greater Melbourne. And all an easy 10-15 mins (#42 or #109 from Collins street) tram ride from the CBD. Stop at the Baden Powell about halfway out if the first 7 minutes on the tram bores you too much and you need a break - a few decent craft beers on tap there. Give the CUB brewery in Abbotsford the finger as you cruise past (or stop and do the tour... its actually pretty good). If you decide to go out via Bridge Road (#75 flinders street or #48 Collins street) you can break your journey by stopping at Purvis Cellars on Bridge Road, which is one of the better Craft Beer bottleshops in town.

Wed nights are quieter at Goat (and they do the tour) - but the Royston has annoying pub trivia on, so sitting in the bar is a bit of a pain, the dining room is still good though. Friday nights are much more crowded at Goat and busy at the Royston... but no FM radio wannabe shouting out trivia questions while you're trying to choose a beer.

If you have a half day for it... I also recommend the train trip out to Woodend for a visit to Holgate's pub and brewery. Short, pretty ride on regular V'Line trains and then a 5 minute walk from the station to the pub. Good food, great beer - snooze on the train back to Melbourne.


----------



## manticle (25/8/11)

Bar Fred and great Northern Hotel over on the Brunswick Carlton side - very short tram ride from CBD.


----------



## big78sam (25/8/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> You out of towners should make a date for a night at Goat - then a few of us local types might come along and have a beer too.
> 
> Beers at Goat - dinner at the Royston across the road. Possibly the most craft beer dense little section of street in greater Melbourne. And all an easy 10-15 mins (#42 or #109 from Collins street) tram ride from the CBD. Stop at the Baden Powell about halfway out if the first 7 minutes on the tram bores you too much and you need a break - a few decent craft beers on tap there. Give the CUB brewery in Abbotsford the finger as you cruise past (or stop and do the tour... its actually pretty good). If you decide to go out via Bridge Road (#75 flinders street or #48 Collins street) you can break your journey by stopping at Purvis Cellars on Bridge Road, which is one of the better Craft Beer bottleshops in town.
> 
> ...


Agree about holgates. They might still have the empress available (a limited release imperialporter. 15 Bucks a pot but worth it :icon_drool2: 
Brilliant selection of beer And great atmosphere. It's actually a nice ride out into the countryside.


----------



## Fents (25/8/11)

dont forget Penny Blue. 2 Driver Lane, Melb CBD.


----------



## PhantomEasey (25/8/11)

If you're in a band Big Nath and are coming down to see Motley Crue, I imagine you're a fan of rock/metal. 

In that case, on a Friday or Saturday night, there's usually a good time to be had at Pony on Little Collins Street. Pays to get there late though, as it only seems to get cranking after 1 of 2am! Goat and Coopers Pale on tap, with bottled collection under the bar, and the bar staff are only too happy to play whatever requests they can handle. 

Failing that, I had a session at Hotel Spencer, 2-3 blocks nth of Southern Cross Station (nee Spencer Street Station) on Spencer Street. Great food, reasonably quiet and a more than decent tap list. http://www.hotelspencer.com.au/beerspirits.html

The S & W is new to their list, will have to get in there again soon before the drain the kegs!


----------



## bignath (25/8/11)

Awesome tip mate, Cheers.

as i mentioned earlier, been to melbourne alot, but still never really managed to "see" or "taste" melbourne yet....

Will inform my "partners in crime" of the venues!

Thanks

Nath


----------



## manticle (25/8/11)

Remember the toilet scene in Trainspotting? Pony toilets are a little like that.


----------



## PhantomEasey (25/8/11)

Haha yeah it is a bit scungy. But at 2 in the morning with a belt-full of beer it's the last thing on your mind...unless of course that belt-full becomes a mouthfull :icon_vomit:


----------



## super_simian (25/8/11)

manticle said:


> Remember the toilet scene in Trainspotting? Pony toilets are is a little like that.


----------



## Count Vorlauf (25/8/11)

Have a look at craftypint.com. Up to date news on beer events, new releases, etc. with a focus on Melbourne.


----------



## Brewman_ (25/8/11)

Wow, so many places to go. I like the idea of catching up with some local Melbourne brewers for a beer, so I'll post back here once I know the next dates I will be in town.

Cheers. Fear_n_loath.


----------



## Wolfman (25/8/11)

I thought I heard you say pub crawl!


----------

